# Woven tags on bottom of tshirt



## xguy9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello Everyone, need some help. I like the size of ugmonk's woven tags on the bottom of their tees. Do anyone know what size dimension the woven tags are

I have a pic





Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Any size you want?....


----------



## xguy9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I actually was asking what size the woven tag that ugmonk used in the picture

Thanks


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi. If you count the stitches in the design, I would guess the overall size of the label is around 1.25" x 5/8" or so. There is no real way of being certain unless you actually measure the label but I think I'm close.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

xguy9 said:


> I actually was asking what size the woven tag that ugmonk used in the picture
> 
> Thanks


Sorry about that....I figured that out after I posted...


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

Simple way. Measure it with ruler


----------

